# Little canebrake rattler



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2011)

Found this one crossin` the road a hundred yards or so below the house, just a little while ago. Never buzzed the first time, not even when I moved it out of the road.

Not too bad for phone pics.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice phone camera shots!  Looks like it needs a meal!


----------



## agoodhunter (Oct 13, 2011)

It is awesome how it flattened its body to make itself look bigger.  I've had non-venomous snakes wiggle their tails in the leaves to try to scare me. Defense mechanisms are so cool!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 13, 2011)

nice pics Nic..


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 13, 2011)

it is hard to believe they can get that flat ain't it ! i just want to grab my camera and ride along on your adventures nic !


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> it is hard to believe they can get that flat ain't it ! i just want to grab my camera and ride along on your adventures nic !





Thanks ya`ll. It did try to flatten into the road. 

Chris, this one wasn`t 100 yards from my house.


----------



## quinn (Oct 13, 2011)

he was probably skeered to death!he wasn't sure ifin you had a project going on or not!


----------



## leo (Oct 14, 2011)

neat capture


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 14, 2011)

you know I am in need of a canebreak skin ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> you know I am in need of a canebreak skin ....





How long does it need to be? I`ll get one out of my stash for you.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How long does it need to be? I`ll get one out of my stash for you.



at least 10 or 15 feet would be fine ...



beggars can't be choosey ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> at least 10 or 15 feet would be fine ...
> 
> 
> 
> beggars can't be choosey ....





15 feet it is. I`ll have 3 skins ready for you in January.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 15 feet it is. I`ll have 3 skins ready for you in January.



just pulling yer leg , my smilies ain't workin' ...

Thanks Brother , I really just want one to go with my plunder for show and tell ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> just pulling yer leg , my smilies ain't workin' ...
> 
> Thanks Brother , I really just want one to go with my plunder for show and tell ...





I`ll fix you up a diamondback and a canebrake for demos.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll fix you up a diamondback and a canebrake for demos.



most of these fools , I mean folks up here ain't ever seen no rattler ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool pics!


----------



## Redbow (Oct 14, 2011)

I bet that Snake would not have hesitated to have bitten you it had gotten the chance . Some I have heard never rattle before they bite...Nice photographs...


----------



## Slim Chance (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice! I like the snake hook as well.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 15, 2011)

Neat shot & kudos for helping out of harm's way!


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 15, 2011)

Very cool.. I agree with Rip. Glad you helped rescue it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice snake, never seen one flatten out like that, usually just the neck in a cobra fashion. What was the stick for?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nice snake, never seen one flatten out like that, usually just the neck in a cobra fashion. What was the stick for?





I was barefooted, plus, I don`t trust my grip enough to hold one anymore. With the snake hook, I can move one around without havin` to touch it.  

Really, about the only time I fool with one anymore is just to get it out of a dangerous place.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 16, 2011)

Neat Nic.  Those are some fine shots from your cell phone.

Hoss


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I was barefooted, plus, I don`t trust my grip enough to hold one anymore. With the snake hook, I can move one around without havin` to touch it.
> 
> Really, about the only time I fool with one anymore is just to get it out of a dangerous place.



That brought back some memories! I remember when the amateur herpetologist was renting a room, and he brought all his snakes with him. I remember standing in the living room with the other room mate, barefoot, cleaning the Diamondback's cages. We were flinging them left and right, from cage to cage. Got exciting when one of them hit the floor


----------

